# B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC  - Ryzen 3000 - BIN ICH DER EINZIGE?



## Dortmund3r (10. Juli 2019)

........Bei dem es nicht läuft ? Roter DEBUG LED leuchtet bei CPU. 
hundert mal geflashed gefühlt. Und ja alles genau so gemacht wie in der Anleitung.

Bei reddit MSI Gaming sind einige die ähnliche Probleme haben.


Wie läufts bei euch ?!

Ryzen 3700x
corsair vengeace 3200 MHZ
B450 Gaming  Carbon Pro AC


Ich hab wie gesagt blackscreen, egal ob ich mit 1 ram boote oder 2, sogar ohne ram.
Batterie rausgenommen, nix klappt....

Ich hab das aktuelle Bios (Beta-Bios)

die 14 Tage rückraberecht sind bereits auch rum...... ich bin sowas von angepisst gerade


----------



## evilgrin68 (10. Juli 2019)

Gehört wahrscheinlich nicht zu deinem Problem, aber: Die RAM Riegel gehören in die jeweils rechten Slots. Bezugnehmend auf dein Bild im anderen Thread.

Du wurdest gefragt ob die CPU Spannungsversorgung korrekt am Board eingesteckt ist. Bisher keine Antwort.

Noch mal die Pins der CPU kontrolliert, auf verbogen/abgbrochen. Bisher keine Antwort.

Auf die Frage der komplette Hardware, kam keine Angabe zum Netzteil. Komplette Hardware bedeutet auch komplette Hardware, mit Detailangaben. Danke.


----------



## Dortmund3r (10. Juli 2019)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Gehört wahrscheinlich nicht zu deinem Problem, aber: Die RAM Riegel gehören in die jeweils rechten Slots. Bezugnehmend auf dein Bild im anderen Thread.
> 
> Du wurdest gefragt ob die CPU Spannungsversorgung korrekt am Board eingesteckt ist. Bisher keine Antwort.
> 
> ...



Sorry, hatte ich wohl überlesen.

Ist ein be quiet straight power 11 550 Watt.
Ram riegel habe ich in 1 und 3 gesteckt, auch mal einzeln, Cmos reset ebenfalls. 
CPU pins alle in ordnung, nix verbogen.


----------



## Terminator2697 (10. Juli 2019)

So wie ich das sehe gibt es einmal ein Beta Bios E7B85AMS.17M das du wohl geflasht hast ,wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.
Und dann gibt es noch dieses 7B85v16 das wohl ein Non Beta ist.
Das ist wohl älter und so wie ich es sehe das erste womit die Ryzen 3000 theoretisch funktionieren sollen.
Hast du mal versucht das zu flashen,wäre vielleicht ein Versuch wert.
Sonst sehe ich nicht mehr viele Optionen.
Möglicherweise gibts einfach auch noch Probleme mit dem Beta Bios.
Ich habe auch gelesen das alle Bios Versionen die im Moment im Umlauf sind außer X570 noch auf der älteren Agesa Version basieren.
Da wohl AMD die erst kurz vor den offiziellen Lunch am 7 Juli den Boardherstellern zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
Im ungünstigsten Fall muss man wohl noch eine Weile warten bis die Probleme per Bios Update gifixt werden.


----------



## Dortmund3r (11. Juli 2019)

Jep, hab die Version davor auch schon geflashed.
Vorhin hat er kurz gebooted, bzw das MSI logo gezeigt auf dem monitor, dann hat er neugestartet und wieder rote LED an und blackscreen.... Freitag kommen neue biosupdates bei MSI hoffentlich klappt es dann.


----------



## MiCz (11. Juli 2019)

Dortmund3r schrieb:


> Ram riegel habe ich in 1 und 3 gesteckt, auch mal einzeln, Cmos reset ebenfalls.



Laut Handbuch soll der erste Riegel in DIMM A2, also den 2. Steckplatz und der zweite Riegel in B2 also den 4. Steckplatz vom CPU Sockel aus gehend gepackt werden.
Falls noch nicht probiert, würde ich mal mit einem Riegel im 2. Steckplatz erneut versuchen ob es dann läuft.


----------



## BigMegaman (11. Juli 2019)

Dortmund3r schrieb:


> Jep, hab die Version davor auch schon geflashed.
> Vorhin hat er kurz gebooted, bzw das MSI logo gezeigt auf dem monitor, dann hat er neugestartet und wieder rote LED an und blackscreen.... Freitag kommen neue biosupdates bei MSI hoffentlich klappt es dann.



Woher hast du die Info, dass am Freitag eine neue Biosversion erscheinen soll?


----------



## Dortmund3r (11. Juli 2019)

BigMegaman schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info, dass am Freitag eine neue Biosversion erscheinen soll?



Sagte man mir am telefon von MSI, jeden freitag.


----------



## _Berge_ (11. Juli 2019)

BigMegaman schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info, dass am Freitag eine neue Biosversion erscheinen soll?



siehe auch hier im Ryzen Thread, WhoRainZone hatte MSI diesbezüglich angeschrieben:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/470191-sammelthread-amd-ryzen-1753.html#post9930763


----------



## xman42 (11. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte heute Nacht das selbe Problem.

Peinlich aber war:
- Mainboard mit Strom verbunden
- GPU mit Strom verbunden 
und dann vergessen, dass es einen eigenen Stromstecker für die CPU gibt

Das ist mir dann nach 1h googeln aufgefallen.

Bist du daher 100% sicher, dass die CPU auch Strom bekommt?


----------



## Dortmund3r (11. Juli 2019)

Ja klar, bin ich mir sicher. tausend mal ein und ausgesteckt.
Das Problem haben total viele reddit/MSI forum... kann net an mir liegen..


----------



## B00ya (12. Juli 2019)

Ein andere User hat paar Threads weiter unten auch Probleme gehabt, bei ihm war der RAM unstabil auf 3200 mhz. Er hat ihn mit der neusten Bios Version auf 3000 mhz getaktet und seitdem läuft das System problemlos. vielleicht ein Versuch wert


----------



## sauberman_ger (18. Juli 2019)

Moin,
Ich habe auch mein MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon Ac mit nen 3700X aufgerüstet.  Habe auch schon beide Biosversionen ausprobiert aber der Blackscreen gehört scheinbar noch dazu. Status LED zeigt dann immer CPU an. Bei mir habe ich festgestellt, daß ich nur penetrant den Einschalter bearbeiten muss. In der Regel  fährt mein System innerhalb von 30 Einschaltversuchen hoch. Meistens nach 5 selten auch mal nach 1 oder 2 mal einschalten. Zu beachten ist hierbei nicht zu schnell ein Startversuch als fail abzutun und das System dann hart auszuschalten um ein neues Einschalten zu tätigen.
Wenn es dann läuft ist es einfach nur toll welche Leistung die CPU bringt. 
Ich weiß das der jetzige Zustand total unbefriedigend ist. Zumal auch einige andere Komponenten (Festplatten z. B.) Diese häufigen Start  und Abschaltungen nicht mögen.


----------



## B00ya (18. Juli 2019)

[MSI] B450 Tomahawk Update : MSI_Gaming

Neue beta Bios von MSI, sind am Problem dran.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juli 2019)

xman42 schrieb:


> Bist du daher 100% sicher, dass die CPU auch Strom bekommt?


Dann würde er gar kein Bild bekommen und wenn er beschreibt ein Bluescreen zu bekommen startet der Rechner, also muss auch die CPU-Versorgung angeschlossen sein. Bei ihm scheint das Problem daran zu liegen das sein Prozessor oder Arbeitsspeicher nicht stabil läuft. Daher beim Arbeitsspeicher mal weniger Takt versuchen und bei dem Prozessor ggf. noch etwas Spannung dazu geben. Aber zunächst mal den Arbeitsspeicher runter takten, da es sein kann das es nur daran liegt.

Die 3200 MHz müssen auch nicht mit jedem Arbeitsspeicher erreicht werden, vor allem sind die ganzen Kompatibilitätslisten nicht mehr aktuell, da nicht mit den neuen Prozessoren getestet wurde. Möglich das sich das ganze mit zukünftige Updates des Bios verbessern wird. Aber zunächst mal weniger Takt mit den Arbeitsspeicher fahren oder mit anderen Arbeitsspeicher gegen testen.


----------



## Dortmund3r (18. Juli 2019)

Mein pc laeuft sehr stabil auf 3200 MHZ, problem ist auch nur wenn ich ihn starte, dann brauch erst oftmals 10-15-30 versuche damit er mal booted und ich kein blackscreen habe.


----------



## sauberman_ger (18. Juli 2019)

Jup meiner auch. Hatte ihn auch schon auf 4,4GHz auf allen Kernen. Mit 3200er Speichertakt.
Wahnsinn wie das System dann abgeht. 
Leider ist der Weg dorthin sehr mühselig. 
Die häufigen Einschaltversuche nerven halt Ungeheuer.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juli 2019)

Dortmund3r schrieb:


> Mein pc laeuft sehr stabil auf 3200 MHZ, problem ist auch nur wenn ich ihn starte, dann brauch erst oftmals 10-15-30 versuche damit er mal booted und ich kein blackscreen habe.


Wie bereits geschrieben sind Bluescreens immer ein Anzeichen auf Instabilität, defekte der Hardware oder Software/Treiber Probleme. Nur kommt Software und Treiber mit dem starten des Rechner noch nicht ins Spiel, erst wenn hierzu das Betriebssystem gestartet wird. Solange ein Bios Screen erscheint wird die ganze Hardware aufgerufen und läuft hier nicht alles gut und stabil kann es zu solchen Vorfälle kommen. Nur weil irgendwann dann Windows startet muss das System damit noch lange nicht stabil sein.

Das ganze kann sich auch später mit bestimmten Anwendungen und Lastwechsel zeigen.

Daher wie bereits geschrieben mit weniger Takt das ganze versuchen um eine Instabilität auszuschließen, denn irgendwie musst du ja den Fehler versuchen einzugrenzen. Es geht um die Fehlersuche und nicht das du dein System so weiter betreiben musst. Denn wir können nicht für dich den Fehler suchen, da wir nicht vor deinem Rechner sitzen. Es wird auch keiner schaffen dir konkret zusagen woran es liegen wird. Wir können dir nur versuchen Tipps zu gegen damit du selbst versuchst das ganze einzugrenzen.


----------



## Rattan (18. Juli 2019)

Dortmund3r schrieb:


> Mein pc laeuft sehr stabil auf 3200 MHZ, problem ist auch nur wenn ich ihn starte, dann brauch erst oftmals 10-15-30 versuche damit er mal booted und ich kein blackscreen habe.



Siehe oben,

dein Ram steckt in den falschen Slots...   muß in 2 und 4 und nicht in 1 und 3 !!


----------



## sauberman_ger (22. Juli 2019)

Nur mal so zur Klarstellung. Es geht hier nicht um bluescreens. Es handelt sich um einen Blackscreen.  Soll heißen, nach einschalten des Rechners lädt das System nicht einmal das BIOS. Die Debug LEDs auf dem Mainboard zeigen in dem Fall eine fehlerhafte CPU Erkennung an. Das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Frequenzen oder Taktrate zu tun. Soweit kommt das System gar nicht. Es erkennt einfach die CPU nicht. Liegt an einem schlecht programmierten BIOS. Wenn dann nach x mal Einschaltversuchen die CPU vom BIOS erkannt wird lädt das BIOS auch durch und das System fährt ins Betriebssystem hoch. In meinem Fall Windows 10. Und dann läuft das System stabil.


----------



## BxBender (25. Juli 2019)

xman42 schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Nacht das selbe Problem.
> 
> Peinlich aber war:
> - Mainboard mit Strom verbunden
> ...



Ja, der Klassiker schlechthin. )
Ist mir tatsächlich in 25 Jahren PC-Bastelei auch schon einmal passiert.
Bei mir sitzt der Anschluss irgendwie immer ganz hinten in der Ecke versteckt udn unzugänglich zwischen dickem Kühler und Gehäusewand oder damals auch dem Netzteil.
Übersieht man beim letzten Check dann halt schon mal.
Oder man versucht das unbeugsame Ding irgendwie mitm kleinen Schrauben zieher da senkrecht in der verdammte Öffnung zu quetschen, was bei mir mal gefühlt ne Viertelstunde an Verrenkungen und diverse Fluchsalven gekostet hat. )


----------

